# αρ, ακρ, στρέμματα και ντόνουμ



## nickel (Feb 2, 2009)

Μονάδες μέτρησης αγροτικών επιφανειών το θέμα.

Το *αρ (are)* ισοδυναμεί με 100 τετραγωνικά μέτρα (10 m x 10 m). Τα 100 αρ έδωσαν το εκτάριο (hectare = 10.000 τ.μ. ή 10 στρέμματα). 

Το *ακρ* (που είναι συνηθισμένο στις ΗΠΑ και τη Βρετανία, το γνωστό *acre*, που προφέρεται έικρ και όχι ακρ) είναι κάτι παραπάνω από 4.046 τετραγωνικά μέτρα.

Αφού το σημερινό στρέμμα είναι ακριβώς 1.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα, σε μεταφράσεις είναι βολικό τα acres να τα μεταφράζουμε / μετατρέπουμε σε στρέμματα με έναν απλό πολλαπλασιασμό επί 4. Δηλαδή 200 acres = 800 στρέμματα. Αυτό όταν δεν χρειάζεται ακρίβεια.

Λέω το «σημερινό στρέμμα» γιατί το παλιό (τουρκικό) στρέμμα ήταν ίσο με 1.270 τ.μ. Λέει στην Wikipedia στο stremma (πληθ. stremmata, αλλά κυκλοφορεί και το stremmas):
The "old", "Turkish", or "Ottoman" stremma was approximately 1,270 m² : it was the Greek name of the Ottoman dönüm, which was in turn based on the Byzantine stremma (see below).​
Μαθαίνω σήμερα ότι στην Κύπρο εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν τα *ντόνουμ* (ή ντούνουμ ή ντούναμ). Στα αγγλικά: *dunam, dönüm, dunum, donum*.

Λοιπόν, προσοχή – στην Wikipedia γράφει:
In Israel, Jordan, Lebanon, and Turkey it is 1,000 square metres (10,764 sq ft). Before the end of the Ottoman Empire and during the early years of the British Mandate of Palestine, the size of a dönüm was 919.3 square metres, but in 1928 the metric dunam of 1000 square metres was adopted, and this is still used.
In Northern Cyprus, the donum is 14,400 square feet (1,337.8 m²).
In Iraq it is 2,500 m2 (26,910 sq ft).
Other countries using a dunam of some size include Libya, Syria and the countries of the former Yugoslavia.
The Greek stremma has approximately the same size, and the word has the same meaning ('turning').​
Στο _Dictionary of Units of Measurement_:
*dunum or donum*
a traditional unit of land area in the Middle East and the Balkans. The unit is of Turkish origin, but it seems to be obsolete in modern Turkey. As it is commonly used today in Israel and Palestine and in Croatia and other areas of the former Yugoslavia, the dunum is a metric unit equal to 1000 square meters or 0.1 hectare (about 0.2471 acre). The traditional size seems to have been around 900 square meters. In Mesopotamia and Arabia, the dunum was a larger unit, traditionally in the range of 2500 to 4000 square meters. In modern Iraq, the dunum is now standardized at 2500 square meters (about 0.6179 acre).​
Σε έγγραφο της ΕΕ διαβάζω: 1 ντόνουμ = 1338 m2
Αλλά και στο Τμήμα Κτηματολογίου και Χωρομετρίας της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας βλέπουμε (σε Internet Explorer δουλεύει καλύτερα):
Στο αγγλικό:
1 Donum = 14.400 sq.f.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι 1 στρέμμα = 10763.910 sq.ft. και 1338 sq.m. = 14402.112 sq.ft.

Με λίγα λόγια, σε κάποιες χώρες το ντόνουμ είναι ίδιο με το στρέμμα, αλλά στην Κύπρο το ντόνουμ είναι «σκάλα» και όχι «στρέμμα», όπως φαίνεται στην ελληνική σελίδα του ΤΚΧ και στη Βικιπαίδεια.


Πηγές:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Are
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hectare
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acre
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stremma
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunam


----------



## Bear (Feb 2, 2009)

Πρόσφατα συνάντησα σε Κυπριακό έγγραφο που μου έλαχε να μεταφράσω το «δεκάριο», που το βρήκα στην Wikipedia ως decare και, λέει, αντιστοιχεί με το στρέμμα. Λάθος το απέδωσα, ω Νίκελ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2009)

Πολύ καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες. Αν και είναι στις σελίδες της Wikipedia, το λογόκρινα για να μην το βαρύνω το θέμα. Τώρα, για τη μετάφραση προς τα αγγλικά, εξαρτάται από το κοινό μας και κατά πόσο θέλουμε να το κάνουμε να ψάχνει. Δηλαδή, όπως εμείς είναι συχνά καλό να κάνουμε τα acres στρέμματα (επί 4), έτσι μπορεί να χρειαστεί, όταν γράφουμε για ξένους, να μετατρέπουμε τα στρέμματα και τα δεκάρια σε acres.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, να προσθέσω ότι:

1 dönüm = 4 evlek

1 σκάλα = 4 προστάθια

1 evlek = 1 προστάθι = 334,45 τ.μ. (3600 sq.f.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Πρόσεξα ότι στο λεξικό της Magenta, στο λήμμα _acre_, γράφει:
*ακρ (3, 04671 τμ)*
Έτσι και στις διαδικτυακές εκδοχές, π.χ.
http://lexicon.pathfinder.gr/pagelet.php?lookup=acre&go=%C5%FD%F1%E5%F3%E7

Με αυτό τον τρόπο, με το λανθασμένο 3, με το κόμμα και με τα παραπειστικά πέντε ψηφία, μπορεί κανείς να μετατρέψει τα 4 ακρ και να τα κάνει 12 τετραγωνικά μέτρα. Που έχει τεράστια απόσταση από τα 16 στρέμματα ή τα 16 χιλιάδες τετραγωνικά μέτρα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2011)

Για τέτοιες μετατροπές δεν χρειάζεται να πάμε σε λεξικά.
Αρκεί να πληκτρολογήσουμε στο γκουγκλ (εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω πάντα ανοιχτή μια καρτέλα γκουγκλοαναζήτησης, όταν δουλεύω), μια φράση του τύπου 4 acres in sq m και μας δίνει πάνω πάνω, πριν τα αποτελέσματα από ιστοσελίδες, τη μετατροπή: *4 acres = 16 187.4257 sq meters*, όπως δηλαδή γράφει κι εδώ.

Κι αυτό με απενεργοποιημένο το Instant (δεξιά από το πλαίσιο της αναζήτησης), γιατί αν αυτό είναι ενεργοποιημένο, τότε γράφοντας μόνο το 4 acres, τσουπ, πετάγεται ο αριθμός μόνος του.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 13, 2011)

Το οθωμανικό dönüm πάντως φαίνεται να ήταν 919,30 τ.μ. Το σύγχρονο τουρκικό ισοδυναμεί με το στρέμμα (1000 τ.μ.).


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, προσοχή – στην Wikipedia γράφει:
> In Israel, Jordan, Lebanon, and Turkey it is 1,000 square metres (10,764 sq ft). Before the end of the Ottoman Empire and during the early years of the British Mandate of Palestine, the size of a dönüm was 919.3 square metres, but in 1928 the metric dunam of 1000 square metres was adopted, and this is still used.



Wikipedia concurs.


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> να μετατρέπουμε τα στρέμματα και τα δεκάρια σε acres.


"δεκάρια" ή δεκάρϊα";


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2011)

Εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο που προφέρεις τα εκτάρια. :)
Οι γράφοντες ελπίζουν ότι όσοι πέσουν πάνω σε δεκάρια, έχουν ήδη υπόψη τους τα εκτάρια.
(Αλλά εδώ δεν συμφωνούμε πώς προφέρουμε το _δια / διά_.)


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2011)

Costas said:


> "δεκάρια" ή δεκάρϊα";


 
daemon says: not the κάργια 






Corvus monedula


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2011)

Τα εκτάρια στον ενικό δίνουν μόνο εκτάριο, ενώ τα δεκάρια δίνουν δύο ενικούς: δεκάρι και δεκάριο. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Οπότε η γραφή δεκάρϊα είναι για μένα απαραίτητη, για να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης στα σίγουρα αυτό που ήθελε να πει ο γράφων.


----------



## stathis (Mar 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το *ακρ* (που είναι συνηθισμένο στις ΗΠΑ και τη Βρετανία, το γνωστό *acre*, που προφέρεται έικρ και όχι ακρ) είναι κάτι παραπάνω από 4.046 τετραγωνικά μέτρα.


Δηλαδή απορρίπτουμε την απόδοση/μεταγραφή "έικρ" για το acre;


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2015)

...
Εγώ ναι, αφού έχουμε ήδη το ακρ. Γιατί τότε θα 'πρεπε να πούμε και μάιλ το μίλι και γουότ το βατ, και άλλα ων ουκ εστι τέλος.
Και τζουλ το τζάουλ, που όμως είναι όντως τζάουλ.

~ The mule in 40 acres of land


----------



## stathis (May 24, 2015)

*εκτάρια και στρέμματα*

Στο (αγγλόφωνο) κείμενο που μεταφράζω, αναφέρονται δυο-τρεις φορές εκτάσεις σε εκτάρια (pun not intended) και μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να τα μετατρέψω σε στρέμματα (1 εκτάριο = 10 στρέμματα).
Ποια είναι η άποψή σας;


----------



## Alexandra (May 24, 2015)

Μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις, όπως λες, ή μπορείς την πρώτη φορά που εμφανίζεται να βάλεις μια υποσημείωση της αντιστοιχίας.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2015)

Ή μπορείς να το κάνεις το πιο ουδέτερο «τετραγωνικά μέτρα» (1 εκτάριο = 10.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα).


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2015)

Να τα μετατρέψω σε τετραγωνικά μέτρα δεν παίζει, γιατί το κείμενό μου μιλάει για αριθμό σαυρών ανά εκτάριο (οπότε θα μου βγει δεκαδικός) και για κάτι εκατομμύρια εκτάρια ως έκταση της παγκόσμιας καλλιέργειας ελαιόδεντρων (οπότε θα βγουν κάτι τρισεκατομμύρια τ.μ.).

Να το θέσω αλλιώς: πιστεύετε ότι θα ξένιζε τον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη η χρήση εκταρίων σε μη επιστημονικό κείμενο; (εντελώς φιλολογική η ερώτηση)


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Εμένα δεν θα με ξένιζε, αλλά θα ήθελα δίπλα και τη σημείωση που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2015)

stathis said:


> Να το θέσω αλλιώς: πιστεύετε ότι θα ξένιζε τον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη η χρήση εκταρίων σε μη επιστημονικό κείμενο; (εντελώς φιλολογική η ερώτηση)


Δεν ξέρω αν θα τον ξένιζε (και πού να το ξέρω, αφού ο “μέσος” οτιδήποτε —αναγνώστης, θεατής κλπ— είναι απλώς κάτι το ιδεατό...), εγώ όμως στη θέση σου μάλλον θα τα έκανα όλα σε στρέμματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2015)

Αυτό που είπε ο κύριος από πάνω.


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εμένα δεν θα με ξένιζε, αλλά θα ήθελα δίπλα και τη σημείωση που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα.


Εσύ αφενός δεν είσαι ο μέσος αναγνώστης (ήθελες να το ακούσεις, μού φαίνεται :)) αφετέρου δεν βλέπω γιατί να κρατήσω τα εκτάρια και να προσθέσω υποσημείωση αντί να τα μετατρέψω (εκτός εάν -λέμε τώρα- ήθελε ο πελάτης να αναφέρονται τα εκτάρια σώνει και καλά).


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Μα τα _εκτάρια_ έχουν μια μαγευτική ξενική εσάνς (είπε ο μέσος αναγνώστης).




drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό που είπε ο κύριος από πάνω.


«Ο κύριος από πίσω» εννοείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> «Ο κύριος από πίσω» εννοείς.


Από πάνω στα 40άρια...


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

stathis said:


> Να τα μετατρέψω σε τετραγωνικά μέτρα δεν παίζει, γιατί το κείμενό μου μιλάει για αριθμό σαυρών ανά εκτάριο (οπότε θα μου βγει δεκαδικός) και για κάτι εκατομμύρια εκτάρια ως έκταση της παγκόσμιας καλλιέργειας ελαιόδεντρων (οπότε θα βγουν κάτι τρισεκατομμύρια τ.μ.).
> ...



Δεν θα με ξένιζε, αφού το _εκτάριο _είναι αρκετά γνωστό. Από την άλλη, δεν νομίζω να αντιλαμβάνονται άμεσα πολλοί την έκτασή του. Πάντως —αν δεν με βόλευαν αριθμητικά τα _στρέμματα _που είναι τα πιο κατανοητά από τον μέσο αναγνώστη, νομίζω— μπορεί να τα έκανα _τετραγωνικά χιλιόμετρα_ (1 τ.χλμ. = 100 εκτάρια = 1000 στρέμματα = 1.000.000 τ.μ.) που είναι στάνταρ πολλαπλάσιο της βασικής μονάδας μέτρησης επιφάνειας στο μετρικό σύστημα και συνηθίζονται για τέτοιες μετρήσεις μεγάλων εκτάσεων.


----------



## dharvatis (May 28, 2015)

Εγώ είμαι με αυτόν τον κύριο (τον από πάνω, ή τον από πίσω αν είστε 25άρηδες)


----------

